# Shaking Head



## BLACKIE (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a poorly pigeon which seems to be shaking his head when he eats and his head falls back when he does this. I am not sure if he has been injured but connot see any marks on him. This is just a common pigeon but I have taken him in as he has not been flying and don't want him to get hurt. Can anyone suggest what might be wrong with him and if so what to do to help him?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Does it look anything like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWC58llOBzQ


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for caring !

That is a neurological sign which can be caused by a few things...a virus (don't worry, not transmittable to mammals/humans)...an infection (bacterial or fungal)....or possibly a concussion or shock due to an impact injury.

In many/most cases, the Pigeon can make a good recovery given proper attention and perhaps meds.

In such cases....important to pay attention as to whether your buddy is actually ingesting any of the food. oftentimes they become incapable of eating by themselves so the rescuer must handfeed to avoid starvation/dehydration.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St4p6O986Jc

That was mine throwing her head back while eating. Anything like that?


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLoxxqs6CCQ&feature=related

Her falling forward....


----------



## BLACKIE (Sep 25, 2011)

Many Thanks for all your quick response but I am afraid that the wee sould diedtoday I guess I was just too late in catching him.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sorry to hear that, Blackie 

Thanks for updating us


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Poor little guy


----------

